# Pet Spiders?



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys does anyone know all the species of spiders that can legally be kept and obtained in Australia? im in Vic if that makes any difference.

Thanks very much guys.

I'm also assuming they dont require licences as they are not mentioned on the DSE species list?

Thanks very much guys!


----------



## bk201 (Dec 1, 2012)

No license is required
You can keep any native species local to your state if they are caught outside of nation parks and other protected areas.
You can collect/purchase ones from other states (except WA,NT and TAS)
Also i see you're age is 14 just be careful species like funnel webs and mouse spiders are lethal just like a elapid you would need a specialist permit for.
And even species like a tarantula can have a serious reaction if they bite a child, dog etc.


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

So much variety! What type are you looking for? like a bigger species (eg. tarantula) or smaller species. Venemous? Great to look a but not to touch! I kept a few Redbacks...until mum found out!!! There are so many to choose from and are all different and 100% awesome!!!! Gotta love the aussie spiders!!!


----------



## longqi (Dec 1, 2012)

Aussie ones are ok

But how about one of these babies
I first heard of them when I was in Rhodesia a long time ago
Seems they might be nightmare time

Possibility of the existence of the Congolese giant spider - by Terrence Aym - Helium


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

bk201 said:


> No license is required
> You can keep any native species local to your state if they are caught outside of nation parks and other protected areas.
> You can collect/purchase ones from other states (except WA,NT and TAS)
> Also i see you're age is 14 just be careful species like funnel webs and mouse spiders are lethal just like a elapid you would need a specialist permit for.
> And even species like a tarantula can have a serious reaction if they bite a child, dog etc.



Yeah I have no intention of needing to handle it/them so venom isn't a huge problem but things like funnel webs aren't exactly on my list anyway due to their potential to kill. Tarantula's are fine.
But what you're saying, do you mean you can go and catch a spider and legally keep it?
What about the social huntsman? (delena cancerides) i have always been fascinated by them. as i enjoyed picking them up on camp and scaring my friends with a big hairy spider! that's fun haha


----------



## bk201 (Dec 1, 2012)

yes what i mean is you can go outside say hey thats a cool spider, pick it up, take it home and keep it.


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Yeah I have no intention of needing to handle it/them so venom isn't a huge problem but things like funnel webs aren't exactly on my list anyway due to their potential to kill. Tarantula's are fine.
> But what you're saying, do you mean you can go and catch a spider and legally keep it?
> What about the social huntsman? (delena cancerides) i have always been fascinated by them. as i enjoyed picking them up on camp and scaring my friends with a big hairy spider! that's fun haha


It is! I love it when you go up to the girly girls on a school camp with a big huntsman and they scream and run!!!! So funny and fun...although you have to apologise to Mr.Spider for making him deaf


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah longqi, I think I would have to dedicate my whole house to that thing. and keep outta the way at feeding time...:shock:

sure do love the aussie spiders sharky but I dont think my mum would be keen on me keeping redbacks:lol:. they are so fascinating! Hmm I love them all though. 
what's your guys favourite species to keep?


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

bk201 said:


> yes what i mean is you can go outside say hey thats a cool spider, pick it up, take it home and keep it.



as long as you treat them right! I may go out and get myself some more red backs...they are so beautiful! (Just hide them from mum this time lol)

EDIT: Guess my fav species! Named after the South Aussie cricket team f that's a hint, lol


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 1, 2012)

various species of Tarantulas are commonly kept in captivity and sizes vary from 80mm to 210mm. I believe there are something like 53 species of T's in Australia but this is changing all the time. 



for me the Phlogius species are the most interesting... they get big


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha yeah it's hilarious! I was just on camp and found a huntsman on my tent then continued to walk around the camp with it happily sitting on my shoulder and walking around my back. it was so funny when the girls squealed and shouted that there was a huge spider on my back. I just replied with 'yeah I know' then walked off with them screaming and carrying on 'eewwwww, ahhhhh!'
haha the staff also found it hilarious!


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

Tarantula, want one of those as well!!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

oh and thanks BK for that piece of info. really cool!
So sharky you obviously love redbacks. and i can see why. They are absolutely stunning!
When I was like just learning to sit and use my hands etc, my mum was vacuuming and i was sitting in the corner and then decided to pick up a female redback that I found in WA at the time. my mum freaked!


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 1, 2012)

Spiders are not Pets. They're Pests.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Mmmm nice tarantula jairus! what kind is it?


----------



## bk201 (Dec 1, 2012)

Phlogius sp. Black ~post moult obviously


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Spiders are not Pets. They're Pests.


:shock:
.........
What?! they are very beautiful creatures that deserve a lot more respect than they recieve! similar to snakes really.
Not everyones kind of pet but not a pest!

- - - Updated - - -

Very nice BK! I'm extremely jealous!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 1, 2012)

This one is a Female Selenotholys Sterlingi. But i have my doubts... I have a few Sterlingi originating from the Northern part of SA. these guys are pretty hardy to survive in the desert and have burrows up to a meter deep.


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

I doubt spiders are pests. Look at the eco system. Take out the spider. Yep, not looking do good to me! I love spiders. They are beautiful and can create master peices known as spider webs. I don't find how they are pests, I find flies pests. Spiders eat flies  No more problems!!!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 1, 2012)

bk201 said:


> Phlogius sp. Black ~post moult obviously


 Iv been wanting one of theses for ages... is this 'black presley'???


----------



## bk201 (Dec 1, 2012)

This was a wild caught specimen from a few years back
One guy had a sack of blacks and sold the slings for $15 ea a few years ago also, so they are out there and should come available eventually.
Except the majority of wild caught breeding t's last few years have been split up as "pets" before breeding programmes were established so many species are now lost from being available in captivity to make a quick buck then people exited the hobby with full pockets.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Any pics of your guys enclosures?


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol - they terrify me! But I do agree some come in beautiful colours. You will never convince me that they are more beautiful than a snake though


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone know anything about gold bird eating spiders (Selenotypus genus)?
Ive tried finding info on them but i couldnt find much, are they allowed to be kept in NSW. Steering more towards, S. gold and S. gemfeilds?


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Lol - they terrify me! But I do agree some come in beautiful colours. You will never convince me that they are more beautiful than a snake though



Even I'm not that convinced! I still love my aussie pythons the most


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Do you guys ever handle your tarantulas? or not gonna risk receiving a bite?
and do you keep other spiders like golden orbs or others like that that make webs?
I'm soo jealous!


----------



## sharky (Dec 1, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Do you guys ever handle your tarantulas? or not gonna risk receiving a bite?
> and do you keep other spiders like golden orbs or others like that that make webs?
> I'm soo jealous!


 Golden orbs, my dad kept a few o those a couple years back. They are beautiful and spin the most amazing webs! He has about 3 in a fish tank and the spun very nice webs 
If I had a tarantula you wouldn't be able to keep me away from it! They are't venomous...well at least I don't think. The bite wouldn't be that bad. It's only the venomous ones you should avoid handling. Pretty to look at, not to touch


----------



## bk201 (Dec 1, 2012)

Do not handle a tarantula
no point in handling one
they are not a pet to be "played with"


The sp. golds are an arid/grassland tarantula
slow growing, keep them on a mix of sand/peat substrate 1:1 mix, keep them in a sealed container with a few air holes and keep the substrate slightly damp and have the substrate deep 10-15cm then feed every few days very easy to keep.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Mmm you're right there is no point. But gorgeous to look at!

Yeah they are fairly simple to keep. 
How are huntsmans in terms of keeping?


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 1, 2012)

T's are cool




IMG_2716 by richoman_3, on Flickr


so are trappys




IMG_3674 by richoman_3, on Flickr



IMG_4101 by richoman_3, on Flickr


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow they're stunning richoman! what's T is that first one? it sure is looker! 
Very nice shots by the way!


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 2, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Anyone know anything about gold bird eating spiders (Selenotypus genus)?
> Ive tried finding info on them but i couldnt find much, are they allowed to be kept in NSW. Steering more towards, S. gold and S. gemfeilds?



Im pretty sure you can keep any Selenotypus genus in NSW. But i think they are relatively new the arachnid hobby. But if you keep looking im sure you will find something.

- - - Updated - - -



sharkyy1o5 said:


> Golden orbs, my dad kept a few o those a couple years back. They are beautiful and spin the most amazing webs! He has about 3 in a fish tank and the spun very nice webs
> If I had a tarantula you wouldn't be able to keep me away from it! They are't venomous...well at least I don't think. The bite wouldn't be that bad. It's only the venomous ones you should avoid handling. Pretty to look at, not to touch




All Tarantulas and therefore spiders are venomous... they still have fangs to stab into their prey items and inject venom... turning the insides to soup. Tarantula venom wont kill you but can leave you feeling ill for up to 8 hours along with vomiting and nausea as a worst case scenario. Not only that, but have you seen the fangs on these things???? Honestly i rather be bitten by my Scrubby...


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 2, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> Spiders are not Pets. They're Pests.



i do not think that is a very fair determination, i/we keep a snake/snakes but a lot of the people i know say "the only good snake is a dead snake" how do you feel about that


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

ronhalling said:


> i do not think that is a very fair determination, i/we keep a snake/snakes but a lot of the people i know say "the only good snake is a dead snake" how do you feel about that


Agreed.
Spiders very very rarely do us harm (and if so it is usually our own fault) and keep the annoying insects, flies etc population down. Snakes do similar. They also very rarely harm us and again it's usually our fault if they do and the keep rodent populations down.


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

with out snakes Australia would have a rodent plague  Farmers would be begging for the snakes and so would everyone else!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

I am going to have to go arachning (spider version of herping?) soon, as soon as I have an enclosure ready for a little fella.
Are there any caresheets on huntsmen? or other spiders? - excluding tarantulas because I know there are a lot on them.


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Just type in the species your after in to Google Search! Should tell you what t do 
Generally, I put my spiders (depending on size) in a LARGE jar for smaller species and small aquariums, huntsmens I'd put in a medium size aquariam type thing. I just like giving all my animals heaps of room to move around  Furnish it with bark, leaves, twigs and branches. Throw in a cricket every day or so, a few crickets for a huntsmen daily...I think. That's just what I'd do. The catch the cricket in their web and wrap it up and eat it. LOOKS SO COOL!!!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah I love watching them feed. It's super cool! what substrate would you keep a huntsman on? You seem to know your stuff about spiders. Such a cool hobby!
Oh and where do I find huntsmen - make that any cool spider - in melbourne? I never see 'em. only daddy longlegs 
And I'm guessing ones I find here in Vic wont need any heating.


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I'd keep a huntsman on either barkchips, soil (no fertaliser), newspaper, paper towel, aspen shavings or dirt covered with some dead leaves(dried out leaves). If you want to be able to view him, I wouldn't reccomend the leaves because most likely he'll be hiding under them all day!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Just type in the species your after in to Google Search! Should tell you what t do
> Generally, I put my spiders (depending on size) in a LARGE jar for smaller species and small aquariums, huntsmens I'd put in a medium size aquariam type thing. I just like giving all my animals heaps of room to move around  Furnish it with bark, leaves, twigs and branches. Throw in a cricket every day or so, a few crickets for a huntsmen daily...I think. That's just what I'd do. The catch the cricket in their web and wrap it up and eat it. LOOKS SO COOL!!!!!



And out of interest, what do/did you keep redbacks in? as Im guessing you wouldnt want to get to close to one of them.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks so much sharkyy! appreciate all the help!


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Yeah I love watching them feed. It's super cool! what substrate would you keep a huntsman on? You seem to know your stuff about spiders. Such a cool hobby!
> Oh and where do I find huntsmen - make that any cool spider - in melbourne? I never see 'em. only daddy longlegs
> And I'm guessing ones I find here in Vic wont need any heating.



No idea where to find them in Vic!!! I'm in Sa and my grand pa owns a farm so I find all mine out in his bushlands and the red backs in the shed  I guess if you go to an are with scrub or if you look in your back yard under heavy objects (bricks, rocks, branches,etc) and there would be quite a few in your shed! We have a ton of spiders in our shed  They are pretty easy to find if you look in the right spots


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 2, 2012)

you could have come an got this big ugly bugger, he invited himself to a party i had a few months ago. i hate spiders they give me the heby jebies, that is not my hand holding the can.


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> And out of interest, what do/did you keep redbacks in? as Im guessing you wouldnt want to get to close to one of them.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks so much sharkyy! appreciate all the help!



No problem  Always happy to help!!!

I kept my red backs in a large jar. I was about 40-ishcm tall and had a diameter of 20-ishcm. I only kept one in there though because females eat the males and males kill each other. I had about 5 lined up at one point! I just love their colouring and they are amazing creatures! I fed them one cricket every 2-3 days.


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

thats amazing sharkyy! thanks again so much!
Scared of a wittle itty bitty spider are we big bang! Nahh jokes. he's a very nice big fella! you didn't kill him did you?...

- - - Updated - - -

We go to a farm every year so I will have a look under all the old rubble etc that's there and the sheds are a complete mess so it shouldn't be hard. We actually had a decent sized spider on a piece of wrought iron that was protecting an egg sac. I never thought to take a photo of her and now she's gone. her egg sac is still there however. I will get a pic up soon.


----------



## longqi (Dec 2, 2012)

Was fishing off Broughton island in middle of winter catching snapper at night with 2 big tough mates
Great snapper weather
Rain and COLD
Huntsmen must have been wintering over in the boat
Godalmighty screams and they both went over over the side
Rather freeze than face a spider


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

^^^^^lol^^^^^


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

ditto sharkyy.
lol
That's a great story and I bet you never let them live that one down. 
I think I will get a/some delena cancerides and a/some golden orb weaver! i love them all though!


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Great choice  Now you just have to find some


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 2, 2012)

where i got out cutting firewood there are plenty of spiders, i have stopped cutting bull oak trees as they are infested with bloody huge spiders as the bark is so loose they can get under it easy, i was cutting one log up one day and a couple small one come out, then next one more small ones all up probably 20-30 50cent sized ones then i cut one last piece and the mother of all huntsmans came out, discusting bloody looking thing........me, spiders and the 20 inch chainsaw bar are not a good combination to have in the same spot. I also used to shoot rabbits for a living and i'm sure the huntsman used to see me coming and they would all race to the nearest gate that i would have to open and sit there and wait for me, it would scare the **** out of me when i would lean over to open the gate and there was a massive spider sitting on the post or latch or one would run up my arm as i was closing the gate that i didnt see......


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Great choice  Now you just have to find some


Yeah I have to find some now. I used to have a golden orb spider on a huge web on my balcony but that was in a rental house so we moved and now I just see daddy long legs and the little house spiders. I'll just ask my relatives that live close by not to kill any spiders but to hand 'em over! 

What did your dad use to keep golden orbs in if you don't mind me asking? 




- - - Updated - - -



BIGBANG said:


> where i got out cutting firewood there are plenty of spiders, i have stopped cutting bull oak trees as they are infested with bloody huge spiders as the bark is so loose they can get under it easy, i was cutting one log up one day and a couple small one come out, then next one more small ones all up probably 20-30 50cent sized ones then i cut one last piece and the mother of all huntsmans came out, discusting bloody looking thing........me, spiders and the 20 inch chainsaw bar are not a good combination to have in the same spot. I also used to shoot rabbits for a living and i'm sure the huntsman used to see me coming and they would all race to the nearest gate that i would have to open and sit there and wait for me, it would scare the **** out of me when i would lean over to open the gate and there was a massive spider sitting on the post or latch or one would run up my arm as i was closing the gate that i didnt see......



They just like you big bang. and um in your avatar, what are the three big black things?


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 2, 2012)

they are pigs mate, 3 pigs, and a dog on the right......oh and my brother and me, i am the one on the left


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

Are they dead?


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 2, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Are they dead?



lol wouldnt like to be sitting on ferals like that if they werent!!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

That is very true!
Well it's a very good photo. And nice to see brotherly love


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Dec 2, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Well I'd keep a huntsman on either barkchips, soil (no fertaliser), newspaper, paper towel, aspen shavings or dirt covered with some dead leaves(dried out leaves). If you want to be able to view him, I wouldn't reccomend the leaves because most likely he'll be hiding under them all day!



i keep all my T's on a 50:50 mix of coir peat and spagnam moss. And a red heat lamp at one end... some species prefer to dig burrows so my substrate is 80mm deep.


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Yeah I have to find some now. I used to have a golden orb spider on a huge web on my balcony but that was in a rental house so we moved and now I just see daddy long legs and the little house spiders. I'll just ask my relatives that live close by not to kill any spiders but to hand 'em over!
> 
> What did your dad use to keep golden orbs in if you don't mind me asking?



He kept about 5 of them in an aquarium that was 1.15x0.6x2m (lxwxh)....but I don't think you'll have that many? You could probably keep one in a 30x30x50cm tank or terrarium (lxbxh). There are some really neat ones in Cheap as Chips right now for only $40. That's what I keep my baby jungle and bredli in  
Anyway, Just make sure you have branches in there for them to spin their webs on and so they can climb as well!!!

- - - Updated - - -



BIGBANG said:


> lol wouldnt like to be sitting on ferals like that if they werent!!!!



hahahahhahaha, I can imagine that...would be scary for you but I would be laughing my head off from a safe distance


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

Hahaha sure would be pretty funny. ^^^
Thanks very much sharkyy! i would probably only be keeping a few at max.
Did your Dad have males and females or just females?


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm actually not sure...I think he kept just females because there were never any babies or egg sacks...


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> I'm actually not sure...I think he kept just females because there were never any babies or egg sacks...



Yeah. Females are prettier anyway.
So did he just take the females from webs? or were they purchased?
I'm so jealous of you by the way! And thanks for the help, it's been fantastic!


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, wild caught from the bush  I've never seen any for sale, ahahahaha. Females are definitley prettier than males!!!

And your welcome! You are like the only girl my age who actually likes spiders! Everyone else screams at the mention of them


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, other than the fact that you can freak them out, it gets a bit annoying when they make such a big deal if they see a tiny jumping spider. They think I'm so weird when I pick up a spider or call one cute or call a snake cute. 
Really though, get over it.
haha oh well, each to their own 
Most of my friends spend their lives facebooking, following 1D or those janoskian people, complaining about their hair and putting on makeup. I also am addicted to a social networking site.... it's called APS and I learn a lot more from it than I do from FB. 

Oh and I've seen them for sale on the green scorpion but I don't have to pay if I find them


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Yeah, other than the fact that you can freak them out, it gets a bit annoying when they make such a big deal if they see a tiny jumping spider. They think I'm so weird when I pick up a spider or call one cute or call a snake cute.
> Really though, get over it.
> haha oh well, each to their own
> Most of my friends spend their lives facebooking, following 1D or those janoskian people, complaining about their hair and putting on makeup. I also am addicted to a social networking site.... it's called APS and I learn a lot more from it than I do from FB.
> ...



+1 to that! My friends follow all that crap but I don't!!!! APS, that's where it's at I say!
I'm a heavy metal and rock fan and they all hate my music....guess the generations have changed. I can't stand mainstream but hey? Everyone has what they like... I don't know why no-one likes snakes or spiders for that fact. I had a friend over once which I normally don't do because they are scared or jumpy around snakes. So she wanted to hold one. I thought maybe she did and was just acting at school because of peer pressure at school, so I gave her my 4 month old spotted to hold. Only around 20-30cm at that time, she screamed as soon as I bought her out  Don't even get me started when she saw my 5 jars of Red backs!

Any way, that was off topic! Back to spiders: In my opinion spiders actually make great pets. Cheap to feed, don't require heating and don't need attention! They just give out the ooh and ahh affect


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

Very true! ^^^ i dont even have facebook. waste of time IMO and it really doesn't interest me bagging people online 
I can see from your signature that you like heavy metal and rock. I don't mind it but I won't say I love it. But I'm not into all the 21st century music and boy bands etc. I really like music from the 80's and around that. I love ELO and a heap of other stuff from that era.

Anyway back on topic. they are very simple to keep.
Lol when my brother was in prep ages ago he got a certificate for catching a huntsman and bringing it to school!

I can't find good enclosures online though! They aren't all that tall and they get extremely expensive. Not that I mind paying but it is very overpriced! hmm
do you recommend glass, mesh or plastic tubs?


----------



## sharky (Dec 2, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Very true! ^^^ i dont even have facebook. waste of time IMO and it really doesn't interest me bagging people online
> I can see from your signature that you like heavy metal and rock. I don't mind it but I won't say I love it. But I'm not into all the 21st century music and boy bands etc. I really like music from the 80's and around that. I love ELO and a heap of other stuff from that era.
> 
> Anyway back on topic. they are very simple to keep.
> ...



ahahahahaha, yeah....my signature makes it obvious lol! And for the record I don't have FB either! Waste of time and people don't need to know the inside story of my life and how I feel every 2 seconds!!!!

For enclosures, All of those are great choicesalthough for the plastic and glass ones air holes of some kind! Glass is great and what I use but I also use plastic tubs for huntsmen with drilled air holes. A 20l-50l tub (depending on how much room you want to give) should suit a huntsman fine 
I don't buy online that often...normally garage sales, op shops, cheap as chips, the reject shop, neds, etc will have all the stuff I need! Some few pet shops as well...depending on prices!!!


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah lol. Status update - just went to the toilet! ummmm who cares?

Mmmm I like the look of glass but plastic can be very practical and cheap. You're lucky to find enclosures and things like that at garage sales and op shops! don't think I've ever seen stuff like that!

- - - Updated - - -

Also, probably a very stupid question but there are many varieties and need to know.
What species of golden orb is found around Vic? ornata/plumipes, edulis or pilipes? 
Thanks very much everyone!
And will I find the social huntsman - delena cancerides - around suburban SE suburbs of Melbourne? Or neosparassus or holconia or all of the above?

- - - Updated - - -

Any enclosure pics from anyone is much appreciated!

thanks guys


----------

